

New Zealand to sneak in Internet disconnection with quake emergency legislation - follower
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/13/new-zealand-to-sneak.html

======
goombastic
After the middle east, a lot of "democracies" are considering shutting down
citizen's voices. India recently did so. Democracy's representatives find it
inconvenient that citizens have a voice after elections.

~~~
pyre
Disconnecting the county's Internet from the wider Internet is not the same as
'turning off the Internet.' Citizens can still communicate with each other to
organize, which is what you seem to imply that the New Zealand government is
attempting to prevent.

------
peterbraden
Why is it acceptable in any country to sneak legislation through in unrelated
bills?

Genuinely interested in how this came to be/ what can be done.

~~~
oreilly
It wasn't done in the same bills related to Christchurch. Rather, during the
'overtime' to deal with the aftermath of the Christchurch quake, this bill was
promoted quickly also.

Doing this speeds up the process and avoids a huge amount of oversight,
consideration and public input, and has very much caught the NZ public by
surprise.

It's unlikely we (NZ public) will get organised enough to change this, and
past laws with significant public outcry (which this doesn't have yet) have
stayed without review, as referendum's are not binding in NZ.

